

Why your iOS device may be a better cable box than the Apple TV - fredus
http://gigaom.com/2014/05/10/why-your-ios-device-may-be-a-better-cable-box-than-the-apple-tv/

======
te_chris
Anyone else saddened by how high the "history" channel ranks? Last time I
tuned in there was a show about Nazi's and Aliens and then a whodunnit about
Jesus. All rather sad really, on a channel ostensibly about history.

~~~
tzs
Approximately 35-40% of the shows History runs (by show, not by air time) are
fairly straight history. Another 10-15% are historical dramatizations or are
arguably straight science rather than history (for example, "The Universe").

The Nazi aliens and such pay the bills that keep the serious stuff on the air
(although "Pawn Stars" gets a lot of viewers, yet actually includes a lot of
serious history content, so there is hope for making money without resorting
to aliens or ghosts). Use your TV schedule and DVR to skip the silly money
making stuff.

~~~
harlanlewis
Tomorrow's schedule:
[http://www.history.com/schedule.do](http://www.history.com/schedule.do)

* Swamp People (multiple episodes) - Cajun reality show * Down East Dickering - knockoff Pawn Stars reality show * 'Info Documentaries' \- pretty sure this is 3 hours of infomercials * Gettsyburg Civilians - a history show! At 4:30am. * UFO Files - from 7am til 5pm * Ancient Aliens - 5pm til 8pm * more UFO Files until midnight

That's the entire schedule for the day, no omissions. Reality shows, then
informercials, then 17 (seventeen!) straight hours of aliens. They do spend 30
minutes on Gettysburg at 4:30am, which along with WWII is the only history the
History Channel even considers touching.

------
bobbles
Plex app for iPhone + an Apple TV is definitely the best solution here
(especially since I am outside the US and cant get any of this stuff)

